# Money transfer from Mexico to Germany



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I need to pay for a birth certificate in Germany, these offices don’t have a bank account, or paypal. What would be the easiest and cheapest way to do the transfer?
Regards


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

GARYJ65 said:


> I need to pay for a birth certificate in Germany, these offices don’t have a bank account, or paypal. What would be the easiest and cheapest way to do the transfer?
> Regards


Are you suggesting that these people will only accept 'walk in trade' ? I find that hard to believe since most everyone moves (often out of the country) during the course of living.

Just for giggles let's say the office with the birth certificate is in Berlin. How would a German, living in Munich, conduct the transaction. There might be a clue to the solution to your dilemma there.

Otherwise I would see if a company like Western Union or American Express (both with many offices in Mexico) can cut some sort of 'money order'. Possibly they might be able to issue a euro based thingy local to the office in Germany and courier it over (for a fee of course). Otherwise maybe they could hand you a euro based thingy here in Mexico and you could DHL it to the office yourself.

I sense there is something you are not mentioning... 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Call a German consulate in Mexico and ask them what to do if you do not have any connections with a German citizen over there. In France I had my sister send money to the office but I forget how.. SHe did it.. They also wanted French stamps so they could send the certificate via the French mail... My sster handled t all but t was a pain..


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

and they won't take a credit card ?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

They do not in France so it maybe the same in Germany.. The consulate will know how to handle it..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> I need to pay for a birth certificate in Germany, these offices don’t have a bank account, or paypal. What would be the easiest and cheapest way to do the transfer?
> Regards


I have a daughter in Berlin. I could ask her to send them the money, and you could give it to me. I already owe her some Euros, so I could include it with what I owe her.


----------



## brucery728 (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes, you need someone there to help you. But Western Union is a good option and try if they accept this mode of payment. Cheers.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Transfer*



TundraGreen said:


> I have a daughter in Berlin. I could ask her to send them the money, and you could give it to me. I already owe her some Euros, so I could include it with what I owe her.


Tundra, thank you so much for your offer, seems that they do have a way to accept transfers after all 
Thanks again


----------



## marcoivan124 (Jun 15, 2020)

I have bank accounts in both countries and use money transfer service to fund them as an when needed. i use xe which gives me the best rates. I', ok to wait couple of days


----------

